# Breeder recommendations



## Zeus1026 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello All ,

I recently joined so I hope this is the right place to ask this, or I’m sure it’s been asked before. So please just point me to the right thread.

I had the unfortunate task of having to put my 10yr old V named Ace down a few days ago (1/2/19) After a battle of diabetes/Cushings and cancer for the last 8 months, my buddy just had enough. As I’m sure I don’t have to say, I can’t begin to describe the joy and happiness he brought to me and my family. What I wouldn’t do to feel his nails dig into me under covers just one more time. 

Initially I told my wife we needed to wait a year or two before our next V (honestly is there any other breed lol). But having had a V in my life for the last 20 years, I don’t want to wait 20 more days :grin. So I am starting the search and I am looking for recommendations for a breeder. I am located in the Philadelphia area and would to know of any in PA, but not afraid to travel eitheR as I drove to Canada for Ace.

Any help would be appreciated, here are some pics of my late buddy.


----------



## 83520 (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost our beloved V, Hanna, in August and will be welcoming a female V pup into our family this weekend. Hanna brought so much love and joy into our lives; it was heartbreaking to have to put her down. A neighbor dropped by with a poem called "The Rainbow Bridge" and a sympathy card. It is a beautiful poem, I recommend that you check it out.
Sorry, I don't have any breeder recommendations because I live in Montana and only know the breeders in our area. I wish you the best of luck with your search!


----------



## Zeus1026 (Jan 6, 2019)

Yes... I know of the Rainbiw Bridge poem. I have it next to his paw print 😊

Best of luck with your new pup! We are hoping that the timing work where we get,one in the early fall. My house is too quiet ! Lol


----------



## sixbirches (Dec 5, 2018)

Its really hard to lose a pet. They definitely will be in your heart forever. Long story, but we were looking for a puppy to fill a void in our lives. We just got our V from Autumn Oaks Vizslas in Topsham, VT. They had one more male, 8 week old puppy left on Sunday and will have another litter ready sometime in April. Mary was extremely nice and very accommodating. You can find her on th AKC website. I would recommend her. Good luck in your search!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

sixbirches said:


> Its really hard to lose a pet. They definitely will be in your heart forever. Long story, but we were looking for a puppy to fill a void in our lives. We just got our V from Autumn Oaks Vizslas in Topsham, VT. They had one more male, 8 week old puppy left on Sunday and will have another litter ready sometime in April. Mary was extremely nice and very accommodating. You can find her on th AKC website. I would recommend her. Good luck in your search!



Congrats on your new V. We were in talks with Mary fro Autumn Oaks last Fall. And you are correct, she's extremely nice and sounds like a great breeder. We will definitely look her up again if we're in need of another V in the future.


----------



## Heather Nelson (Jan 17, 2019)

I highly recommend doing more research before choosing a breeder. Autumn Oaks has a “puppy mill” reputation in New England, and I am personally familiar with a few dogs from that breeder with behavioral and health challenges.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The vizsla club of America has a website.
Its easy to find the club breeder referral for every state. They keep a list of reputable breeders litters, and can send you that contact information. 
It can help you stay clear of puppy mills, and breeders not health testing their dogs.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Heather Nelson said:


> I highly recommend doing more research before choosing a breeder. Autumn Oaks ...


I went to the Autumn Oaks website and my impression was that, first and foremost, it is a business for them. Contrasted with those breeders whose primary interest is developing dogs with superior traits, e.g., hunting or show, and who consequently have puppies for sale. None of the Autumn Oaks dogs have titles. Their ancestors do, but that's not the same. Of one of their bitches, their description starts: "Frieda loves being outside and playing with her sister." That's nice, but not special - how is she special?

They also breed Weimeraner-Vizsla crosses ... Wizsla's. That's not something that somebody who is serious about Vizsla's does.

Of course, somebody who just wants a companion pet will not care so much about titles. Physical and behavioral health is what is important. Autumn Oaks does have OFA on their dogs, but when profit is the motive, one has to wonder how much care has gone into the breeding.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Knowing they intentionally produce mixed breeds would make me buy a stuffed animal instead of doing business with them. 

You own the accumulation of experience and knowledge and awareness and professionalism and plain good will of the breeder for the life of your dog. When they care so little for the breed to interbreed probably only for financial gain, or worse, some puerile need for curiosity or "Status" it should more clearly indicate their overall value system and thought process that went into creating and caring for you potential pup.

For shits and giggles, contact them and ask them specifically why they interbreed and listen to their response.


----------



## Zeus1026 (Jan 6, 2019)

I contacted the VCA independently as well to get a list of breeders. Planning on doing some searches through the forums to see what experiences other members had (if any) cross-referenced with the VCA list.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Zeus1026 said:


> I contacted the VCA independently as well to get a list obf breeders. Planning on doing some searches through the forums to see what experiences other members had (if any) cross-referenced with the VCA list.


In my state the club breeder referral people are very active in the vizsla clubs. Both Debbie, and Renee are very happy to help new to be owns, find the right litter.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thank you all for sharing this info. I am against defaming people (or breeders in this instance) on a forum, but it is good to get a background in this particular case.

Fortunately I followed my gut, and got VERY lucky, and found Linda Busch when searching for our first V. Although I didn't get ours from Jim/Linda, Milo's dad is Spike, is one of their most decorated Sires. Linda referred me to one of their closest friends/breeders, Rick Mitchell, and we couldn't be happier.

Again, thanks for all the insight and advice in the case we get a second V in the future.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I really don't care to talk in a negative way about most breeders. There are some that have taken advantage of so many families ( known health, and temperment issues), that I would openly name. Most of the time I just refer people to the state breeder referral, and it helps them stay clear of those breeders. 
Tegee26
If your not already a member, Busch has a facebook page that's for Busch bred dog owners.


----------



## TereLiz (Sep 21, 2016)

Sorry about Ace, look at that adorable face!! 

It's a few states away from PA but the breeder we got Zelda from in AL often uses a KY breeder's males to stud: http://www.redrivervizslas.com/


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

I agree with texasred about using the VCA as a guide to finding a breeder. That is where we started. My family had a Vizsla when I was a kid and no other dog I met in my life could compare to it's sweet, energetic, loyal nature. When the time came I wanted to get a dog from a breeder who truly valued and protected the breed standard. Michel Berner of Mira Vizslas fit the bill. Her Mom raised champion Vizslas, Michel has been steeped in it and carries on the tradition. She is very involved in local Vizsla clubs and VCA. She takes great care to socialize the puppies to all kinds of noises, surfaces, etc. Look at her website and you will see what I mean. We got Ernie from her in August of 2017. Told her what we were looking for and she chose the pup since we did not live close by. Our boy is healthy, well bred and a sweet tempered dog. We love the joy and fun he has brought to our lives. Any time I have had a question or concern Michel responds quickly. She regularly posts great information on her Facebook page regarding health and training. That is the kind of dedication to the breed and support we really appreciate every day as we enjoy our Ernie. 
You asked for recommendations, so that is mine. Good luck!


----------

